# 7 string pickups



## SJH (Mar 20, 2007)

Im looking for a 7 string pickup that is passive that can pull off a nice unearth-chris broderick type of tone.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=29

This is the place to look. There are BILLIONS of threads to choose from.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't listen to him, he lies.

But, so do I....


Yeah, go to the pickup forum, you'll have better luck.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 20, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=29
> 
> This is the place to look. There are BILLIONS of threads to choose from.



+1


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

Definitely don't get the EMG HZ7-A.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 20, 2007)

Im a lundgrenwhore right now.  If you want to spend the cash on the best pickup EVER (uhh... havent tried that many though. ) buy a lundgren!


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 21, 2007)

Broderick uses a Bare Knuckle Nailbomb in the bridge and Cold Sweat in the neck.


----------

